# Japanese



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

Another puzzler,

Apparantly two Japanese long liners visited Fleetwood in the early to late 60's. I was living in Australia at the time so have no recollection of it.

Has anybody any information regarding the visit?

Thanks


----------

